# P2000 meets Bowie Tactical



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

Have always found the grip on the P2000/HK45c series a little lacking. I grip taped my 45c tac but its still missing something. I sent my P2000 to Bowie Tactical Concepts and just got it back. I had a 360 grip stippling done. As well as my slide and release levers refinished in grey. The grip is amazing. I know some will like it and some won't but Bowie does great work. About a 6 month wait right now though. Ugghhh!. Here is some pics of the P2000 and the HK45c tac.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very cool. Dave did the work on my P30, definitely a craftsman of the finest sort, and one heck of a shooter too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

That looks good.


----------

